# Tattoos?



## AlexArriola77

Okay. Quick question, it was brought to my attention that my tattoos might keep me from getting jobs once I have my license. I do have sleeves and hand tattoos, also I have a small anchor tattoo by my eye. I used to be a tattoo artist. Has anyone run into this problem before?


----------



## Glock23gp

Sleeves won't be a problem.

Anchor possibly since your face is the first thing customers see.

Doubt either will be an issue.

Guessing it was some old fart that told you that right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## PlugsAndLights

Tattoos limit career opportunities. Some employers won't care, other just 
won't hire you. I'd be in the latter category. 
P&L


----------



## macmikeman

I just ask this because I am a bit curious. How cool do them ''tats'' seem now that you have realized they are a potential drag down on your economy, just like all the old farts said they would be?


----------



## LuckyLuke

Won't hire anyone with tats that aren't easily hidden in front of the customer as we deal with them directly. Most of our customers have old school type men or very professional women running the show and appearance is very important to them as I have been known to have changes of clothes in my office to change my appearance based on which one I am meeting that day. 

I will not risk having a customer question our level of work based on how someone looks. Right or wrong I still have a business to run.


----------



## HackWork

He mentioned getting jobs once he has his license. As a customer I am going to judge the people who work on my home or property. Face and hand tattoos are very good proof that you make poor choices.


----------



## sbrn33

I will be honest, If I had two potential hires and one was tattod up I would probly take the other one. 
I am just a small time guy though, if I was all new construction I would not care. You will be fine especially if you go the union route as all they care about is a working body.


----------



## Signal1

HackWork said:


> He mentioned getting jobs once he has his license. As a customer I am going to judge the people who work on my home or property. *Face and hand tattoos are very good proof that you make poor choices.*


Very true.

One of the best pieces of advice I ever got when I was a young padawan was "Listen to the guys who have been around"

Around meaning, around the company, around the trades, around the city etc.

You know-old farts.


----------



## just the cowboy

*Unfortunaly yes*

Unfortunately yes it may affect hiring; my wife’s boss and my plant manager have shown that. Some of the nicest people I know have tattoos (I have a shoulder patch), but they get a bad rap just like skateboarders. My son has them and skates, and I know allot of his friends and they are really nice guys and would go out of their way to help a stranger, I have seen it. 
Do your job the best you can and show “ the old farts” that they don’t matter, I’m one of the old farts too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Why the hell would you tattoo your face?

That type sh!t just screams gang BS.

I wouldn't want you anywhere near my property.

Yeah I'm an old man but I have 13 tattoos and in pants and a t-shirt you'd have no idea I had 1.


----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah I'm an old man but I have pants


Oh man, I just lost my lunch


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> Oh man, I just lost my lunch


You prefer old men without pants????


----------



## mitch65

AlexArriola77 said:


> Okay. Quick question, it was brought to my attention that my tattoos might keep me from getting jobs once I have my license. I do have sleeves and hand tattoos, also I have a small anchor tattoo by my eye. I used to be a tattoo artist. Has anyone run into this problem before?


Shouldn't be much of a problem anymore. Half the people on the other side of the desk are sporting ink these days. Face tat may get a second look but hopefully the conversation you have with them will be what matters.


----------



## daveEM

Tats seem to be a hot item nowadays. I don't have any... even with my pants off. 

I agree the face one should go... I think that is very expensive to get rid of but still a good idea.

I'd just warn the customer the person I was sending has them but is really the nicest person on earth and not to panic.

I'm old but cool with this stuff. I do worry about the ladies that get necklace type Tattoos tho.

Most tattos probably look like cap as the body ages and the skin droops.


----------



## AlexArriola77

Lol. Thank you for all the input. Like I said, I was a professional tattoo artist. Still love the art but I always kept working in the field. I got married and my family grew rather quickly. I decided that tattooing was just not able to support my family anymore. So I got back in the field. I have been working in a factory for the past 10 years running the electrical department. But again I seem to hit a glass ceiling. Hourly wages only take you so far. My best friend just got his license about 2 years ago I want to say? And he suggested it was time for me to work on getting mine. I have been in the business since my apprenticeship back in 1996. But now I am getting nervous since I will be putting in my application soon to get my test date. I completely see what some of you guys are saying about the appearance issue. Which prompted me to ask that question. I will be working on service calls mainly at the beginning when I get my license. But am worried that I may not win many bids because of my appearance.


----------



## electricguy

While we are on the subject WTF is with those neck tattoos


----------



## splatz

The truth is a lot of people judge a book by its cover. You know why? A lot of times you actually *can* accurately judge a book by it's cover. Whether they are right or wrong, fair or unfair, a lot of customers are going to be put off by a rough appearance, and I just have to live in the world. 

Despite a face that looks like Halloween came early every day of the year, I make every effort to be presentable and look like the squared away professional that I am. 

If you decide you want to say something else with your appearance, I respect that as your right. I grant that what's on the outside doesn't always match what's on the inside. But if you go that way don't bitch that the world takes you at face value. I'd never take a chance sending someone to a customer that doesn't make a positive impression with a professional appearance. You don't have to be a model, but you have to be clean cut and squared away.


----------



## AlexArriola77

My wife just mentioned that there is tattoo cover up makeup, that is made specifically to cover up a tattoo. I wonder if that would work.


----------



## Southeast Power

just the cowboy said:


> Unfortunately yes it may affect hiring; my wife’s boss and my plant manager have shown that. Some of the nicest people I know have tattoos (I have a shoulder patch), but they get a bad rap just like skateboarders. My son has them and skates, and I know allot of his friends and they are really nice guys and would go out of their way to help a stranger, I have seen it.
> Do your job the best you can and show “ the old farts” that they don’t matter, I’m one of the old farts too.


Its not about being a nice person, its more along the lines of making poor decisions.


----------



## Southeast Power

AlexArriola77 said:


> My wife just mentioned that there is tattoo cover up makeup, that is made specifically to cover up a tattoo. I wonder if that would work.


It will only last under the most optimal conditions. 
As far as the face tat,
Have someone turn it into a purple birthmark that looks like Madagascar.


----------



## Bird dog

Suncoast Power said:


> It will only last under the most optimal conditions.
> As far as the face tat,
> Have someone turn it into a purple birthmark that looks like Madagascar.


Most likely cheaper than laser removal.


----------



## HackWork

Suncoast Power said:


> Its not about being a nice person, its more along the lines of making poor decisions.


EXACTLY. It shows extremely poor judgement and a complete lack of decision making skills. 

If you are willing to screw up your own face, life, career, etc, why would you care about the work you do hidden away in my house?


----------



## drsparky

You had to know that most folk would judge you negatively before you got the face tattoo.
Call it unfair, unjust, stereotyping, blame it on old farts 
You made the decision, it will effect your earning potential, how much do you think if will cost you in real dollars for the rest your working life?


----------



## chicken steve

~CS~


----------



## Switched

I would remove the face tat, the rest probably won't affect you too much, especially if you wear real sleeves... You know... clothes....:laughing:

What market are you looking into? Maybe focus on the neighborhoods that are your style, they would appreciate the ink, skip the neighborhoods that are super uptight. 

I used to feel that I wouldn't hire a guy with ink, nowadays I am not so hung up on it, except for the neck and face, gotta draw a line somewhere.


----------



## DesignerMan

Tattoos don't go well with resi work- I wouldn't hire someone with visible tats for that line of work.
However, industrial work is a whole different ball field- probably not an issue there...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~


Well we can certainly agree on the problem here!

Those ear gauges kill me!


----------



## trentonmakes

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well we can certainly agree on the problem here!
> 
> Those ear gauges kill me!


Ever get the urge to clamp a lock out on those? Lmao
Or is it just me

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> Ever get the urge to clamp a lock out on those? Lmao
> Or is it just me
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


No but I have envisioned grabbing them when dealing with a D-bag that had them. I wonder how much it would take to rip the ear lobe apart?

I hate smart ass counter guys any way...


----------



## darmsti

My first name is Darryl. The day that I stop hearing "Where's your other brother Darryl?" is the day that you will be able to practice with face tattoos without being bothered.


----------



## lighterup

MechanicalDVR said:


> No but I have envisioned grabbing them when dealing with a D-bag that had them. I wonder how much it would take to rip the ear lobe apart?
> 
> I hate smart ass counter guys any way...


Smart ass counter guys? You have em in VA too? HA HA HA!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> Smart ass counter guys? You have em in VA too? HA HA HA!!


Found them almost every where I've traveled.


----------



## lighterup

Welcome back Mech. I was concerned.


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well we can certainly agree on the problem here!
> 
> Those ear gauges kill me!


That's a whole lot of tackle. Today is opening day of walleye fishing here. Got anything in a nightcrawler harness? Drove past a lake today and seen all the die hards fishing in the rain... Good luck.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well we can certainly agree on the problem here!
> 
> Those ear gauges kill me!


Makes it easier to attach the leash!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> Welcome back Mech. I was concerned.


Thanks, just enjoying the kids. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitch65

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~


"Here, catch this horseshoe magnet"


----------



## Cl906um

mitch65 said:


> "Here, catch this horseshoe magnet"


She would probably devour you past your nutsack I bet. Never gagging for a second.:jester:


----------



## Cl906um

Sure there are a few things you would have to get past to go that far&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## mitch65

Cl906um said:


> She would probably devour you past your nutsack I bet. Never gagging for a second.:jester:


She? Maybe......


----------



## Sparksmith

Wirenuting said:


> Oh man, I just lost my lunch


eye bleach station ahahahahaha I don't think I've ever laughed so hard on something on the internet in my life.


----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


> You prefer old men without pants????


I gotta get off the internet,,,,, Google hurts


----------



## Signal1

The girl in yellow is Milana Vayntrub, the AT&T girl. Nice (.Y.)


----------



## Johnnyink

Local 48 apprentice here. My whole neck is covered as well as arms. Some on my hands too. Never had an issue. If anything, your company may not want you doing service calls, becuase of dealing with customers. Even then I haven't had a problem. If you're a good electrician and personable, you'll be fine.


----------



## HackWork

Johnnyink said:


> Local 48 apprentice here. My whole neck is covered as well as arms. Some on my hands too. Never had an issue. If anything, your company may not want you doing service calls, becuase of dealing with customers. Even then I haven't had a problem. If you're a good electrician and personable, you'll be fine.


You will always be held back and have a disadvantage. No one ever said "I don't like that guy because he doesn't have prison tats".


----------



## Johnnyink

There are disadvantages and advantages everwhere. It just means some must work harder than others. I speak from personal experience that it hasn't been an issue for me. I've been chosen to be kept on a job over other clean cut apprentices who were in the later years of their apprenticeship. By a very conservative Christian Foreman. A man I very much respected. Good work ethic and a good attitude go a long way.


----------



## John Valdes

I lean towards the other guys as I have no tats and would never even consider one. 
Now I have a daughter that was married to a tattoo artist and she is covered up in them.
None on her face, but she has sleeves and numerous others I don't care to even know about.

Shes a CPA for a giant food industry outfit and is in an office all day and never sees any customers.
But they did hire her and she has been there now for several years.

I quit saying anything as there is not a damn thing I can do about it. Its her life. Not mine.


----------



## MTW

Johnnyink said:


> Local 48 apprentice here. My whole neck is covered as well as arms. Some on my hands too. Never had an issue. If anything, your company may not want you doing service calls, becuase of dealing with customers. Even then I haven't had a problem. If you're a good electrician and personable, you'll be fine.



I would never hire you to work in a customers home. You would be banished to doing commercial construction only.


----------



## macmikeman

I never got any tattoo's , but lately I'm covered with surgical scars all over the place.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Johnnyink said:


> There are disadvantages and advantages everwhere. It just means some must work harder than others. I speak from personal experience that *it hasn't been an issue for me. * I've been chosen to be kept on a job over other clean cut apprentices who were in the later years of their apprenticeship. By a very conservative Christian Foreman. A man I very much respected. Good work ethic and a good attitude go a long way.


Welcome aboard @Johnnyink! 

It hasn't been an issue that you are aware of. It is a very subtle thing with some people. 

I don't have any ink that shows when I'm wearing a shirt.

But I've seen some eyes light up from guys I've worked with for a long while when I am working in a wife beater.

The only boss that has seen them is one with tats himself.


----------



## WiredCanadian

I am heavilly tattooed but with a long sleeve shirt and pants you'd never know. It gets pretty hot here in the summer, so I am usually in a short sleeve shirt and there are definitely visible tattoos. This hasn't been an issue at all for me, or the other 4 guys at our small shop that are tattooed. Having said that, we are doing mostly commercial/industrial and aren't in peoples houses most of the time. 
I have definitely had some older customers keep an eye on us during the odd residential call.


----------



## CurtisStewart

I have 7 tattoos, a few are visible on my arms. I have never had an issue with an employer, most people comment on how much they like them if anything. I don't think tattoos have much if any effect on your career, although you have to draw the line somewhere, I think face tattoos are a bit much.


----------



## Chris1971

AlexArriola77 said:


> Okay. Quick question, it was brought to my attention that my tattoos might keep me from getting jobs once I have my license. I do have sleeves and hand tattoos, also I have a small anchor tattoo by my eye. I used to be a tattoo artist. Has anyone run into this problem before?


Cover all of them up for the job interview. Wear a lot of masgura.


----------



## Johnnyink

I've done resi calls where owners have bought and had lunch with me inside of their homes. It hasn't been an issue for me personally. I also acknowledge that some people may consider my appearance to be a deal breaker. It hasn't happened yet. At the end of the day we are all just trying to make it home safely and support our families. The electrical industry has many different avenues one can take. Appearance hasn't been a deal breaker in my career. Some are taken aback at first, but I am pretty friendly and the ice has never been hard to break.


----------



## CGW

MechanicalDVR said:


> Why the hell would you tattoo your face?
> 
> That type sh!t just screams gang BS.
> 
> I wouldn't want you anywhere near my property.
> 
> Yeah I'm an old man but I have 13 tattoos and in pants and a t-shirt you'd have no idea I had 1.


I know this is an old reply.. But I work with a guy who has a tat from the center of his forehead that wraps around to the side of his head, then on the opposite side from the center of his neck/adam's apple that wraps around the other side of his neck. 

The first time I saw him I had to stare and he gave me attitude. Anyone who gets a face/neck tat is inviting (hoping for) others to notice


----------



## brian john

I am not a fan of Tattoos, but have come to realize most tats are the norm among young kids and older ones as well.

But seriously tattooing your face, WTF were you thinking one day you might get a job at behind bars doing 10-20 for being a DA?

No how no way would you ever work for me as my customers would have little faith in you do to piss poor choices you have made.

Working construction will be fun at 55, unless attitudes really change that is where you have set your career on track to go.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CGW said:


> I know this is an old reply.. But I work with a guy who has a tat from the center of his forehead that wraps around to the side of his head, then on the opposite side from the center of his neck/adam's apple that wraps around the other side of his neck.
> 
> The first time I saw him I had to stare and he gave me attitude. Anyone who gets a face/neck tat is inviting (hoping for) others to notice


Yeah and the attention isn't positive unless the onlooker is a tattoo artist.


----------



## brian john

Just a thought to young upcoming folks, while attitudes are changing regarding tattoos, there will always be a certain percentage of the population that thinks, what to heck were they thinking when they got that face tattoo.

Michael Vick in an interview said if Colin Kaepernick wanted to improve his chances of a job cut his hair as it reflects the in your face Colin in lieu of the short hair winning QB Colin was.

AS you progress in the trade you may not want to be doing hard construction and opt for service or actually entertain starting your own shop.

There is an old saying, *dress for the job you want not the one you have.* How many owners do you see with face Tats, pants belted around their knees, boxers showing to the crotch, wearing a wife beater?


----------



## Tonedeaf

I don't like tattoos either....but i have come to accept them. As long as they are not offensive, below the neck is acceptable for me. 

I won't hire anyone with a neck or face tattoo...that just tells me they don't give a **** and have poor judgement. The right move is to get them removed.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

1 shows a momentary laps in judgment 2 shows a propensity for laps in judgment and artwork shouts out look at me I am stupid and proud of it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lone Crapshooter said:


> 1 shows a momentary laps in judgment 2 shows a propensity for laps in judgment *and artwork shouts out look at me I am stupid and proud of it.*


Amen!


----------



## Ink&Brass

Both my arms and hands are covered in ink, my ears are pierced, and I have a nose ring. I've been with the same EC for four years now, and before that, I was in the army full-time for a three-year contract with all the same, minus the piercings obviously. I've never had an issue. I've been loaned out to a couple local companies when ours was slow, and all said they would be happy to have me again. My hair stays cleanly cut, beard trimmed, and clothes clean.

That being said, I don't work in a service van. Make yourself valuable and you shouldn't have too many problems.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ink&Brass said:


> Both my arms and hands are covered in ink, my ears are pierced, and I have a nose ring. I've been with the same EC for four years now, and before that, I was in the army full-time for a three-year contract with all the same, minus the piercings obviously. I've never had an issue. I've been loaned out to a couple local companies when ours was slow, and all said they would be happy to have me again. *My hair stays cleanly cut, beard trimmed, and clothes clean.*
> 
> That being said, I don't work in a service van. Make yourself valuable and you shouldn't have too many problems.


Looking at your avatar I was going to say 'way to prove the stereotype' but I agree with staying clean cut, beard trimmed, and clothes clean.

I think face and neck tats put people off more than any other locations.


----------



## wildleg

a positive attitude, polite, courteous and well-spoken language, cleanliness, attention to detail, and superior expeditious workmanship will take you far in this trade. Those are the things to strive for.

As you may have noticed by the replies, you will be judged immediately by many on your face tattoo. get it removed.

good luck.


----------



## sbrn33

To be honest if I had 2 applicants and one had tattoos and the other didn't. All other things being equal I would hire the non tattoo guy. 
Does that make me racist?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

No. It makes you a tattoost


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lone Crapshooter said:


> No. It makes you a tattoost


I was gonna say 'if the ink was black...'

but I like you answer better!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

Looking it from a contractors point of view if I was a contractor that did traffic signals and highway lighting I would not care what my employees looked like. I could include a line contractor in that also. Commercial no,service no , residential no. At this point in time no one wants their mom, sister ,girlfriend,wife ,daughter around someone that looks like they just got out of the joint.

LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Looking it from a contractors point of view if I was a contractor that did traffic signals and highway lighting I would not care what my employees looked like. I could include a line contractor in that also. Commercial no,service no , residential no. At this point in time no one wants their mom, sister ,girlfriend,wife ,daughter around someone that looks like they just got out of the joint.
> 
> LC


Exactly, hit that nail on the head!


----------



## AlexArriola77

I completely understand where everyone is coming from. In my situation, I did get out of the Joint. I have paid my debt to society and I am currently in the process of obtaining my C-10. 
getting a job with a contractor has not really been an issue, but I can see what you guys mean. 
my biggest concern is being the actual contractor with tattoos. How many of you have encountered major set backs as far as bids and actually getting them, when you already have the ink?


----------



## Chris1971

Tattoos = unemployment.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter

I look at the 716 (Houston) website several times a week several times and I have seen on the job board 
NO VISIBLE TATTOOS.
Most of the it looks the job is in schools, large office buildings or the Medical Center.
The next time you look in the mirror ask yourself would you hire yourself . Look at it another way would you want your mom,sister, girlfriend,wife to ride a elevator with you.

LC


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AlexArriola77 said:


> I completely understand where everyone is coming from. In my situation, I did get out of the Joint. I have paid my debt to society and I am currently in the process of obtaining my C-10.
> getting a job with a contractor has not really been an issue, but I can see what you guys mean.
> my biggest concern is being the actual contractor with tattoos. How many of you have encountered major set backs as far as bids and actually getting them, when you already have the ink?


When you lose a bid folks don't normally tell you why.

Very few would ever say "it was those tats that made me turn you down".


----------



## RMC4ME

I have 1 tattoo its very visible. Its my wedding ring, glad to know that I am considered low class and can't get a job for being a married guy who doesn't want his finger ripped off by his ring. I have seen the safety videos, of the guy not wearing his ring with his wife. Also the one wear it gets stuck and strips the flesh from his finger.


----------



## HackWork

RMC4ME said:


> I have 1 tattoo its very visible. Its my wedding ring, glad to know that I am considered low class and can't get a job for being a married guy who doesn't want his finger ripped off by his ring. I have seen the safety videos, of the guy not wearing his ring with his wife. Also the one wear it gets stuck and strips the flesh from his finger.


 You’re whining.


----------



## lighterup

RMC4ME said:


> I have 1 tattoo its very visible. Its my wedding ring, glad to know that I am considered low class and can't get a job for being a married guy who doesn't want his finger ripped off by his ring. I have seen the safety videos, of the guy not wearing his ring with his wife. Also the one wear it gets stuck and strips the flesh from his finger.


That happened to me . Flesh stripped off from ring getting caught 
between me falling backwards and the ring got hooked on an exposed 
nail.

They sewed it all back on . My finger is numb to this day. It happened 
in 1989 ...to this day I do not wear the ring. I could get it oversized to 
fit (too much flab & scar tissue from repair) but I still will not wear it
on my finger. I just keep it on my chain from my military dog tags
and wear it around my neck.


----------



## MXer774

Awesome, now you can get the sensation of being strung by your neck once it gets caught! :laughing:


----------



## RMC4ME

lighterup said:


> That happened to me . Flesh stripped off from ring getting caught
> between me falling backwards and the ring got hooked on an exposed
> nail.
> 
> They sewed it all back on . My finger is numb to this day. It happened
> in 1989 ...to this day I do not wear the ring. I could get it oversized to
> fit (too much flab & scar tissue from repair) but I still will not wear it
> on my finger. I just keep it on my chain from my military dog tags
> and wear it around my neck.


Yeah stories like yours are the reason I got a tattoo, heard a story bout a guys finger getting caught in basketball net playing around with friends. Also gotta lose the finger before I lose the ring. I think 25 people told me a story about losing there first wedding ring, making the decision that much easier.


----------



## lighterup

RMC4ME said:


> Yeah stories like yours are the reason I got a tattoo, heard a story bout a guys finger getting caught in basketball net playing around with friends. Also gotta lose the finger before I lose the ring. I think 25 people told me a story about losing there first wedding ring, making the decision that much easier.


Not to mention danger to working in an
energized distribution panel


----------



## lighterup

MXer774 said:


> Awesome, now you can get the sensation of being strung by your neck once it gets caught! :laughing:


Its a military dog tag chain Knucklehead. 
It breaks with very little pressure...please...bring back the draft.


----------



## RMC4ME

lighterup said:


> Not to mention danger to working in an
> energized distribution panel


Yeah I have had to ask a couple guys if there wife would be happy if that wedding ring killed you.


----------



## LuckyLuke

All my guys wear non conductive wedding rings to work as part of our safety policy. No tattoos necessary. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RMC4ME said:


> I have 1 tattoo its very visible. Its my wedding ring, *glad to know that I am considered low class and can't get a job *for being a married guy who doesn't want his finger ripped off by his ring. I have seen the safety videos, of the guy not wearing his ring with his wife. Also the one wear it gets stuck and strips the flesh from his finger.


Unless you have it tattooed on your face or neck who is going to notice it?

Stop crying!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> Its a military dog tag chain Knucklehead.
> It breaks with very little pressure...please...bring back the draft.





MXer774 said:


> Awesome, now you can get the sensation of being strung by your neck once it gets caught! :laughing:



*Ease up bro that was still funny to read!*

I almost spit tea on my keyboard!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LuckyLuke said:


> All my guys wear non conductive wedding rings to work as part of our safety policy. No tattoos necessary. :thumbsup:


Do you buy them?

If so, what brand are they?

I see a wide variety of prices and want to know if they are different at all.


----------



## lighterup

MechanicalDVR said:


> *Ease up bro that was still funny to read!*
> 
> I almost spit tea on my keyboard!


I'm just playin around:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> I'm just playin around:jester:


I know, it's all good!


----------



## MXer774

I figured Lighter knew I'd be clowning, I didn't take his response TOO ugly (hence the liking of his comeback).


----------



## trentonmakes

I never pictured one of you to be a tea toddler[emoji33]

Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR

trentonmakes said:


> I never pictured one of you to be a tea toddler[emoji33]
> 
> Texting and Driving


Hot tea in winter, iced tea the rest of the year, Long Island iced tea when needed.


----------



## LuckyLuke

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you buy them?
> 
> If so, what brand are they?
> 
> I see a wide variety of prices and want to know if they are different at all.


No I don't but a small rate increase every time something like this is implemented into our policy is there to cover employee costs....hrmm so ya I buy them just not directly. The guys have ones that range from $19 to around $100 I think, would rather they order what they decide is best for them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LuckyLuke said:


> No I don't but a small rate increase every time something like this is implemented into our policy is there to cover employee costs....hrmm so ya I buy them just not directly. The guys have ones that range from $19 to around $100 I think, would rather they order what they decide is best for them.


I just wonder what is really different in that wide a price range?


----------



## LuckyLuke

MechanicalDVR said:


> I just wonder what is really different in that wide a price range?


From the ones I looked it the difference is plain color or some engraved design on it, in other words the difference is who got what they paid for and who got taken as the material is pretty much the same


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LuckyLuke said:


> From the ones I looked it the difference is plain color or some engraved design on it, in other words the difference is who got what they paid for and who got taken as the material is pretty much the same


Thanks, I guess I'm kind of cheap when it comes down to a $15 o-ring but it sure beats a $100 one.

Saw some on Shark Tank that contain metal, to me that defeats the whole purpose.


----------

